# snd_hda and MIDI



## vigol (Jan 15, 2010)

How can I enable MIDI input or output? I need just internal sound's MIDI capability for working with some program like multimedia/beast. There's no need for External MIDI devices.

```
pcm0: <HDA Analog Devices AD1988A PCM #0 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/1r:1v channels duplex default)
pcm1: <HDA Analog Devices AD1988A PCM #1 Analog> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:2v/0r:0v channels simplex)
pcm2: <HDA Analog Devices AD1988A PCM #2 Digital> at cad 0 nid 1 on hdac0 kld snd_hda [MPSAFE] (1p:1v/0r:0v channels simplex)
```


----------



## mav@ (Jan 15, 2010)

HDA defines only PCM interface. No any MIDI functionality there by definition.


----------



## vigol (Jan 16, 2010)

Which sound cards have MIDI functions?

After reviewing snd_* I just found this:
SND_EMU10KX
Creative Sound Blaster Live! (EMU10K1 Chipset).
Creative Sound Blaster Audigy (CA0100 and CA0101 Chipset).

The MIDI driver cannot detect the presence of Live!Drive or AudigyDrive breakout boxes and tries to enable the IR receiver on them anyway

Is there a HCL for sound cards?
Which brand/model is compatible?


----------

